# Where is the sensor located to resolve a tachometer problem?



## linsjean (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been here before, but totaled my 1994 Nissan pickup a few years back. Now my housemate owns the same make and model, 4-cyl, but a king cab. His tachometer is not working. I don't think I want to download and print the entire wiring diagram for this truck. He just wants his tach is work again. Do you know what controls this? Does this truck have the capability to use the ignition key to find the fault codes?

Maybe you can steer me in the right direction to at least locate the thing that controls the tach? If you need more information, of course I will be glad to do so, and thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the tachometer is not working, more than likely, you have a bad tachometer. They run about $550 from the Nissan dealer. There are three wires that go to the tachometer. There is a power source, a ground and the signal wire, which runs to the ECM. The ECM gets the signal from the cam position sensor in the distributor. If the cam position sensor is bad, then your engine will not run or, at the very least, not run well. So, based on that, it is likely not the sensor. It could be a an open or short in one of those three wires; if everything else is working fine in the cluster, that would leave just the white wire between the tach and the ECM as a potential problem. Could be a bad ECM...but, probably the tachometer, itself. A bad tach would not set a code. No, you can't cycle the ignition key to get trouble codes. FYI, trouble code info can be found here:

www.troublecodes.net/Nissan


----------



## linsjean (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you. I will print out your response and give it to him.


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree with Mr.S..I ain't no expert but rummaged around a bit.Read a bit also.Two things popped up the most and one was bad tach and the link between the tach and ECU pin.I did find this diagram,don't know if it will help any.My guess would be a wire also.FWIW


----------



## linsjean (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for the diagram. My housemate is not familiar with electrical stuff in a car. He says he read that this truck has a resistor for the tach. Can you please tell me where the resistor is located? Thanks.


----------

